# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  Database - Where can I find a tutorial on writing ADO code?

## si_the_geek

There is a tutorial on this site for using ADO code (rather than data controls), provided by Beacon.

This tutorial can be downloaded from the first post in this thread.


Using code rather than data controls (DC's) is recommended for many reasons, such as DC's do not allow you to create extended functionality (such as filling one list/combo based on the selection of another), and often do not respond as you would expect (for example they do not load data when you change the RecordSource).

----------

